
Show HN: td-cli - a command line todo manager - darrikonn
https://github.com/darrikonn/td-cli
======
hauxir
super cool for those of us that prefer to never leave the terminal! Also a
good example of quality python3 code.

~~~
app4soft
> never leave the terminal!

Thanks to _Termux_ [0], think, we could get _td-cli_ not only on Desktop, but
on Android too ;-)

[0] [https://github.com/termux/termux-app](https://github.com/termux/termux-
app)

